# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вража раса Что это ?

## евгений likalqw@yandex.ru

Какие расы бывают во Вриндаване Голоке

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прочитайте Нектар Преданности. Там все о расах.

----------

